# WY1217 - West Coast IPA



## fattox (19/6/14)

Hey guys,

Just outa curiosity, has anyone used this wee beastie? I picked up one from my LHBS, as it had just arrived that day. From what I can read he's a potent little goer - good mid to high floc, medium to high attenuation.

Will be using it in our local store's Sierra Nevada clone (pretty damn good beer too!) which will be dry hopped with Cascade, Chinook and Azacca (similar to Citra, because I don't have Citra haha)

Anyway yeah, anyone had a go with it? Anything I should keep an eye on?

Cheers!


----------



## barls (19/6/14)

still sitting in the fermentor atm. but its a black ipa.


----------



## Yob (19/6/14)

I've got a starter on the stirplate at the moment, it's a pretty good yeast, quick to ferment from memory, 4 day ferment for standard gravity and drops pretty clear, only used it once previously but quite liked it and remember being impressed with it (hence I froze some and am spinning it up again)

Prefer it to 1272


----------



## fattox (25/6/14)

Well I'm 24 hours in from pitching (about 1am yesterday, as I work late nights while I study) and there's a solid 4-odd litres of krausen sitting on top of the beer. Mine went into a 1.055ish Sierra Nevada Pale wort kit my local store does, it's a great beer they do and I would rather pay the $40 and get something I know is good than try brew something when I've only been doing AG for about 10 - 12 batches and still have a lot to learn  I will be dry hopping with Cascade as well, but it's a solid beer they do. It will be interesting this yeast combo with the Cascade DH, as I hear the 1217 throws off some spicy notes. I am at about 18 degrees now as the other fermenter is running an Azacca (new Yakima hop) Maris Otter smash, with US05, but as it comes to an end will ramp to 20. Will keep posted on how this beer turns out though!


----------



## Batz (27/11/14)

How did these turn out guys? I had one sitting in the fridge for a while and just building it up now. It's going into a black IPA for Xmas.

Batz


----------



## Judanero (27/11/14)

I'm interested too, using it tomorrow night/sat morning


----------



## hoppy2B (27/11/14)

Judanero said:


> I'm interested too


+1 I have a snack pack of 1217 in the fridge. I'm wondering if this is just a snack pack version of BRY-97.


----------



## droid (27/11/14)

ordered two packs on the weekend, express post...turns out it was out of stock, hopefully it gets here tomorrow - doesn't help ya though does it? - sorry

_Wyeast 1217-PC West Coast IPA™_


_*Beer Styles:* American IPA, Imperial IPA, American Pale Ale, American brown ale, Red Ales, Scottish Ales _
_*Profile:* This strain is ideally suited to the production of west-coast style American craft beers, especially pale, IPA, red, and specialties. Thorough attenuation, temp tolerance, and good flocculation make this an easy strain to work with. Flavor is balanced neutral with mild ester formation at warmer temps, allowing hops, character malts, and flavorings to show through. _




_*Alc. Tolerance* 10% ABV _
_*Flocculation *med-high_
_*Attenuation* 73-80% _
_*Temp. Range* 62-74°F (17-23°C)_


----------



## Batz (27/11/14)

Looks like plenty of us about to try it, not so many reviews though.

Batz


----------



## Judanero (27/11/14)

I read some reviews on HBT talking about how it finishes pretty dry, even with crystal in the grain bill..


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

its a cracking yeast, next to Greenbelt its my second favorite yeast


----------



## danestead (28/11/14)

Just kegged a iipa with it. It ripped through. The most crazy yeast ive ever used. It was chewing 15pts a day for the first 4 days. The beer turned out a bit rough but it was my first attempt at a iipa and im pretty sure its the recipe letting it down rather than the yeast.


----------



## Spiesy (28/11/14)

Might have to set one aside for my next Pale Ale.


----------



## Samuel Adams (15/2/15)

I used 1217 in a red IPA & it is a great yeast.
High flocculation, firm sediment in the bottle so you can upend it & get all of the clear beer out.
OG 1.054 FG 1.008 so 85% attenuation.
Tase is nice and clean, lets the hops & malt shine.

I would recommend this yeast for an IPA for sure !


----------



## Bizenya (15/2/15)

Did a Columbus Riwaka APA late last year and ended up awesome- hops were pronounced and flavourful, but its still malty- clean and easy too

Does anyone know if its a seasonal still or are Wyeast making this a permanent variety?


----------



## danestead (15/2/15)

As far as i am aware, its a private collection. Unless there are plans i dont know about.

I froze up 10 vials of it and have used 1 with great success. The only thing i noted, is it didnt really drop clear as it was meant to. Maybe it was due to my freezing process or the glycerin, I dont know. Either that or the fact the keg was drunk within a couple of weeks of kegging. I would have expected a highly flocculant yeast to come pretty clear after a week of cold conditioning in the fermenter though


----------



## Samuel Adams (15/2/15)

Strange !
I didn't even CC and my beer is clear after less than 2 weeks in the bottle.


----------



## Samuel Adams (3/4/15)

danestead said:


> I froze up 10 vials of it and have used 1 with great success. The only thing i noted, is it didnt really drop clear as it was meant to. Maybe it was due to my freezing process or the glycerin, I dont know. Either that or the fact the keg was drunk within a couple of weeks of kegging. I would have expected a highly flocculant yeast to come pretty clear after a week of cold conditioning in the fermenter though


My second use of 1217 hasn't cleared up like my first beer. It's still dropped firm in the bottle but the beer just isn't crystal clear.

Tastes bloody good though & will be my IPA yeast whenever I can get it !


----------



## Engibeer (26/4/15)

This is a great yeast; however my personal preference is 1272.


----------



## Coodgee (9/11/15)

brewed a Rye IPA on Saturday. Pitched a 1.5L starter of 1217 at 6 pm and by midnight it had a 2 inch Krausen on top with the airlock going mad. It's down to 1014 after 48 hours, which is the predicted FG from beersmith. Tastes great out of the fermenter. I'm tempted to cold crash it tomorrow and start enjoying it while it's got the full hop flavour to offer.


----------



## Yob (12/11/15)

Nice, love that yeast, it's a monster and drops Crystal


----------

